# Can diabetes be reversed only with a vegan diet?



## Derek Wilson (May 28, 2018)

There are two types of diabetes: Type I and Type II. Type I diabetes is an autoimmune disease where the immune system destroys the beta-islet cells in the pancreas. A vegan diet would have absolutely no effect on Type I diabetes.


The second kind, Type II, is insulin resistance, and it's the result of a variety of factors. It is exacerbated by weight and sugar intake, however. If the vegan diet was low in sugar and reduced a person's weight, then it could reduce the symptoms in some people -- but it's important to note that any diet, including one that's predominantly bacon, would be equally good if it was low in carbohydrates and calories.


----------



## BadGas (May 28, 2018)

Type II can be reversed.. Sometimes type I can be.. so long as it was due to poor diet and lifestyle. Sometimes other health issues will require a life time of treatment .. no matter how healthy you eat and how skinny you get.


----------



## solidassears (May 29, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Type II can be reversed.. Sometimes type I can be.. so long as it was due to poor diet and lifestyle. Sometimes other health issues will require a life time of treatment .. no matter how healthy you eat and how skinny you get.



I don't think that is true in most cases; I did some research about Type II and found this interesting tid bit:

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/32/suppl_2/S368

It seems that bariatric surgery is very effective; if you take the time to read the article they really do not completely understand why; it is not due to the weight loss or the diet; the effects are often immediate after the surgery.


----------



## BadGas (May 29, 2018)

.. type II is definitely curable .. show me whatever articles you want .. I'm talking about real people.. real medical history of people i have come in contact thru my endeavors selling health insurance and life insurance (long before there was Obama Care I might add.. when you had to "qualify" for health insurance by being healthy. Now ACA plans take everyone.. Short term and Supplemental also require good health)

They will never admit its curable in the medical establishment because thats money down the drain.. 

You must know people who are borderline diabetics that get tossed into the Type II pool.. but treat the "disease" without using any meds.



solidassears said:


> I don't think that is true in most cases; I did some research about Type II and found this interesting tid bit:
> 
> http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/32/suppl_2/S368
> 
> It seems that bariatric surgery is very effective; if you take the time to read the article they really do not completely understand why; it is not due to the weight loss or the diet; the effects are often immediate after the surgery.


----------



## BadGas (May 29, 2018)

[h=3]....... (if you want to see the whole article.. click link below.. but let me fast forward to the findings):
http://www.diabetes.org/research-an...o-research/is-type-2-diabetes-reversible.html

What are the implications of the study?[/h]According to these findings, type 2 diabetes is a potentially reversible condition. An intense weight loss program was able to eliminate diabetes in participants for at least 6 months. This study suggests that the disease may be solely a response to overnutrition (eating more calories than needed).  If normal fasting blood glucose levels after weight loss can be maintained in the longer term, the approach to type 2 diabetes management could change dramatically.


----------



## solidassears (May 29, 2018)

BadGas said:


> .. type II is definitely curable .. show me whatever articles you want .. I'm talking about real people.. real medical history of people i have come in contact thru my endeavors selling health insurance and life insurance (long before there was Obama Care I might add.. when you had to "qualify" for health insurance by being healthy. Now ACA plans take everyone.. Short term and Supplemental also require good health)
> 
> They will never admit its curable in the medical establishment because thats money down the drain..
> 
> You must know people who are borderline diabetics that get tossed into the Type II pool.. but treat the "disease" without using any meds.



I am coming from the same place; knowing people who have Type II and some who died from it. I also know several who were immediately cured after their bariatric surgery; real people too. I'm not saying you can't cure or slow it with diet and weight loss; but I am saying that bariatric surgery is far more effective. I just wish they would figure out why the surgery cures it immediately.


----------



## BadGas (May 29, 2018)

I gotcha brother.. I was just responding to you saying you don't think so in most cases.. 

If you're saying because most don't even try to change whats necessary to reverse it.. versus its not possible.. then i agree.. 

I also know that the surgery you speak is a mystery to me as well. .. other than you have to change your lifestyle and diet for I believe 6 months prior to surgery... otherwise they won't do it.. 

so again.. these are people forced to change their diet.. under the threat of death I may add.. if you have surgery and go back to eating like an asshole. 



solidassears said:


> I am coming from the same place; knowing people who have Type II and some who died from it. I also know several who were immediately cured after their bariatric surgery; real people too. I'm not saying you can't cure or slow it with diet and weight loss; but I am saying that bariatric surgery is far more effective. I just wish they would figure out why the surgery cures it immediately.


----------



## solidassears (May 29, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I gotcha brother.. I was just responding to you saying you don't think so in most cases..
> 
> If you're saying because most don't even try to change whats necessary to reverse it.. versus its not possible.. then i agree..
> 
> ...



It is not the diet or weight loss; that is what is so strange; in the cases that were studied, there was no change from the pre op diet; but the day after surgery; the disease is gone and it stays gone. There is something about the surgery that triggers the body to suddenly start dealing with blood sugar correctly. I just wish they would figure out what is going on so they could duplicate the results without the surgery. One more interesting fact; the Duodenal Switch surgery is more effective than Gastric Bypass. If I remember correctly Bypass is like 83% effective while Duodenal Switch was found to be more than 90% effective. Weird stuff!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 4, 2018)

I checked this one https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3464757/ many times.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

For example, you could eat nothing but Oreos and Twinkies and be following a vegan diet).  A vegan diet is more about the treatment of animals, and less about nutrition.  
They type of diet you are referring to, which can help reverse diabetes, is a diet consisting mainly of fruits and vegetables, along with nuts, beans/legumes and whole grains.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

can a steady diet of vagina cure diabetes??


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 13, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I am coming from the same place; knowing people who have Type II and some who died from it. I also know several who were immediately cured after their bariatric surgery; real people too. I'm not saying you can't cure or slow it with diet and weight loss; but I am saying that bariatric surgery is far more effective. I just wish they would figure out why the surgery cures it immediately.



*Diet and Type II Diabetes*

A diet low in carbohydrates and higher in fat intake has been shown to cure Type II Diabetes.  

That need to be the first step with those who are Pre-Diabetic or Type II Diabetic.

*Bariatric Surgery *

Yes, one of the benefits is that it works for Type II Diabetics.  However, there are some negative effects with the surgery.

It is not more effective. 

*Promoting Bariatric Surgery*

...is Absurd.  Any type of surgery should be employed as a last resort. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## BadGas (Jun 13, 2018)

can a steady diet of vagina cure diabetes II


----------



## solidassears (Jun 13, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Diet and Type II Diabetes*
> 
> A diet low in carbohydrates and higher in fat intake has been shown to cure Type II Diabetes.
> 
> ...



You missed the point Kenny... It works, but they don't really know why or how it triggers the cure. As I said at the end; I sure wish they would figure out why it works so that what ever it is could be used to cure Type II without having to have a bariatric surgery. And yes it is extremely effective; for example the DS has a cure rate of more than 90% and it is a complete cure; immediately like the next day, following the surgery. 

I am not promoting this surgery, but I do want to know why it works so well so maybe that aspect could be done or used to cure Type II.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 13, 2018)

BadGas said:


> can a steady diet of vagina cure diabetes II



I dunno, but it sure should!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> can a steady diet of vagina cure diabetes II



Search a lot on the internet but didn't find anything related to this question!!! Let us know if you get anything...


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

BadGas said:


> can a steady diet of vagina cure diabetes II



I didn't find anything informative yet.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

I am trying to find something helpful...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 2, 2018)

solidassears said:


> You missed the point Kenny... It works, but they don't really know why or how it triggers the cure.



*I Got The Point*

I got the point that it works.  I stated that in my post. 



solidassears said:


> As I said at the end; I sure wish they would figure out why it works so that what ever it is could be used to cure Type II without having to have a bariatric surgery. And yes it is extremely effective; for example the DS has a cure rate of more than 90% and it is a complete cure; immediately like the next day, following the surgery.



*My POINT* 

Let me punctuate it. 

*Any type of surgery should be employed as a last resort.*

The first step should focus on losing weight, diet, and exercise.  This method works for the majority of individuals.

*Why Losing Weight, Diet and Exercise DON"T Work.* 

The reason that this approach does NOT work is that the majority of people aren't long term motivated.  

Statistics show that around 80% of people who initiate a diet and exercise program eventually fall off the wagon.  They go back to their old ways.  

The majority of people are not willing to do the work.  They want a quick easy fix.  They'd rather take a pill than change their life style.

*"If you have surgery and go back to eating like an asshole."*

Let me slightly modify BadGas' comment.  

The majority of individual who have bariatric surgery WILL "Go back to eating like assholes."

*Examples*

My wife is a prime example. She had bariatric surgery years ago.  Lost the weight.  Then went back to her old eating habits.  She ended up gaining the weight back plus more.

She finally resolved most of her weight issue with a well formulated diet and exercise program. 

My sister is pre-diabetic. She has non-alcoholic fatty liver; caused by high carbohydrate consumption.  

She is on a multitude of medication.  Her basic philosophy is, "Why work at it when you can take a pill".  That means that my sister is a great candidate for bariatric surgery.

If my sister were to have bariatric surgery, she'd continue to eat junk food; that based on her not wanting to work at it.



solidassears said:


> I am not promoting this surgery, ...



*You're Promoting It*

Your post definitively promote bariatric surgery. 

*Diabetes Predictions*

Approximately, one third of American are projected to be diabetic by 2030. 

The primary reason is diet.  In other word, the majority "Chose to be Diabetics."   

I have not empathy or sympathy for these people.  

*"Diabetes Companies" and the Stock Market*

One of the best investment in the stock market are "Diabetic Companies".  The majority have had substantial growth. 

Market analysis predicts continuous growth for the next 15 to 20 years based on apathetic nature of people. 

"Diabetic Drug Companies" and investors are guaranteed to make money. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## botamico (Jul 6, 2018)

Do any of you watch Dr.John Bergman on youtube? He's been around for over 10 years on youtube. He seems like a very knowledgeable guy. You all should check him out.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 7, 2018)

Let's try him on YouTube


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## blergs. (Aug 15, 2018)

Depends on the person and genetics, but it will help regardless and I highly recommend it. I am meat free for over 15yrs and vegan for like 10. bloods always good, sometimes creatinine a little high, but thats due to working out and supps. Doesn't mean everyone will be well off just from that, but making 80% of your plate veggies at the very least will help...


----------



## solidassears (Aug 15, 2018)

*"You're Promoting It*

_*Your post definitively promote bariatric surgery."*

_*It appears you have a serious reading **comprehension** problem Kenny. I said several time, I want to know *WHY* bariatric surgery causes a diabetes cure. It does and no one seems to know why. The key word is *WHY*. If we could understand why it does what it does that would be a huge help in fighting diabetes. Possibly a real way to cure the **disease**. Promoting a vegan diet is OK with me if that's what you want to do, but as far as I can see; it is ineffective, unless it also has a big weight loss. 

I don't think there is any question that weight loss is an effective tool, but it is not always.*


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 19, 2018)

blergs. said:


> Depends on the person and genetics, but it will help regardless and I highly recommend it. I am meat free for over 15yrs and vegan for like 10. bloods always good, sometimes creatinine a little high, but thats due to working out and supps. Doesn't mean everyone will be well off just from that, but making 80% of your plate veggies at the very least will help...



Right! A diet consisting mainly of fruits and vegetables, along with nuts, beans/legumes and whole grains.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 20, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Right! A diet consisting mainly of fruits and vegetables, along with nuts, beans/legumes and whole grains.



exactly!  and lost of healthy fats! people are scared of fats often due to BS marketing. Eat a friggin alvocado every day, add fresh olive oil ontop of your food, better yet, flax seed oil.    and of course avoid processed things often, or atleast know the difference from a pressed fermented Tempe block vs a lunchables school snack (poison), processing isnt always bad, but it usually is..


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah, sure!


----------

